# Compatibilité réseau iPhone SE USA



## Maspalio (19 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt allez au Etats Unis et après un rapide calcul prenant en compte les taxes etc… j’ai vu que l’achat d’un iPhone SE au USA était très avantageux. Je comptais donc m’en acheter un mais j’ai une question concernant la prise en charge des réseaux.

J'ai vu un autre sujet posté sur le forum qui parle de cela mais j'aimerais bien une réponse précise pour cette question si possible. 

J’ai vu que Apple commercialise deux modèles d’iPhone SE : le A1723 et le A1662. Sur l’adresse www.apple.com/iphone/LTE il est mit que l’iphone SE A1662 est compatible avec les réseaux cellulaires des Etats Unis alors que le modèle A1723 est compatible avec la plupart des autres pays, dont la Belgique le pays où je suis.

Le problème c’est que sur l’apple store us, le modèle sim free qui est vendu par apple est le A1662 donc celui compatible avec les réseaux US. J’ai donc deux questions :


-  Si j’achète le modèle A1662 au USA, est ce que je pourrais utiliser le réseau cellulaire belge pour appeler, envoyer des SMS et surfer en 3G et surtout en 4G ?

-  Est il possible, si je me rends dans un apple store physique, d’acheter l’iphone A1723 sim free ?


Merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## zeyon (3 Mai 2016)

Hello je suis dans la même situation que toi et apparemment d'après ce que j'ai pu voir ici et là effectivement le modèle vendu "sim free" dans les Apple Strore Américain serait le modèle A1662 qui ne gère que les bande 4G 2600 MHz et 700 MHz. Nous en France Par exemple Orange et Free exploite c'est bande de fréquence donc ça peux resté avantageux suivant ton opérateur. Le modèle A1723 n'est vendu que par l'opérateur Sprint aux USA et même si apparement il est possible de l'acheter nu et de demander le déblocage ça partait compliqué ...

http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/iphone-se-frequence-4g-france,50762.html


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2016)

Sur le fond, si votre démarche de faire des économies est louable, c'est quand même un très grand risque au retour en France de se retrouver avec une belle brique ! Le jeu en vaut-il la chandelle ?


----------



## zeyon (3 Mai 2016)

non puisque au pire il est full compatible 3G donc même si tu capte pas la 4G tu aura la 3G donc tu n'aura pas une" BRIQUE"!


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2016)

zeyon a dit:


> non puisque au pire il est full compatible 3G donc même si tu capte pas la 4G tu aura la 3G donc tu n'aura pas une" BRIQUE"!


Ca fera quand même une demi-brique, c'est cher payé pour ne pas avoir la 4G !


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2016)

Et un modèle simfree, comment on fait pour lui mettre sa carte SIM une fois rentré en Europe?


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2016)

En France on utilise pour le moment les bandes 3 (1800) , 7 (2600) et 20 (800). Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour la Belgique... 

En sachant que :
- orange n'utilise pas encore la 3 (mais ça devrait changer à la fin du mois)
- SFR n'utilise pas la 3 non plus (mais pareil, ça devrait évoluer fin mai)
- Free n'utilise pas la 20 et très peu la 3 (mais là encore une évolution est attendue fin mai pour cette bande) 
- Bouygues utilise déjà les trois bandes. 

Ensuite la bande 28 (700) a été vendue aux opérateurs en fin d'année dernière. Il est quasi certain que d'ici deux à trois ans (durée de vie moyenne d'un tel) ces antennes seront nombreuses, notamment chez Free qui a beaucoup investi dedans pour compenser son absence de fréquences de la bande 20. Le déploiement doit se faire par plaques, les fréquences étant rendues aux opérateurs progressivement entre avril 2016 et juin 2019, Paris et le sud de la France étant servis en premier. 

Donc pour résumer, la parfaite compatibilité 4G va dépendre : 
- des fréquences supportées par le téléphone 
- des fréquences supportées par l'opérateur 

En général c'est simple : un SE français est compatible avec les quatre bandes 3, 7, 20 et 28. Il n'y a donc aucun souci, quel que soit l'opérateur et ses perspectives, tout fonctionnera. 

Si vous prenez un SE américain qui n'est compatible qu'avec les 3 et 20, ça va devenir plus compliqué... 

Free est de fait quasiment à oublier en réseau propre. Pas d'antennes en 20 et seulement 580 supports en 3. À moins d'être à proximité d'une de ces rares antennes il faudra se reposer intégralement sur l'itinérance Orange, qui pour rappel a été remise en question sérieusement et qui devrait s'arrêter plus tôt que prévu... Pas exceptionnel.

Orange et SFR ne disposant que très peu ou pas d'antennes en bande 3 pour le moment, il faudra compter uniquement sur la bande 20 dans un premier temps. Et ce n'est pas la plus rapide. 

Bouygues propose les deux bandes, c'est donc l'opérateur à privilégier. C'est d'ailleurs le seul qui actuellement permettra d'agréger les fréquences pour obtenir des débits plus rapides. Parce que oui, j'oubliais... Les évolutions de la 4G se font en utilisant en parallèle plusieurs fréquences... De fait un SE américain sera bien à la peine, avec ses seules deux bandes même pas supportées par tous les opérateurs. 

Enfin dernier point... Si vous envisagez une revente, ayez l'amabilité de prévenir l'acheteur de l'origine du téléphone... Ça lui évitera de se sentir arnaqué quand il se rendra compte qu'il ne capte pas correctement la 4G.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2016)

Mais ma question demeure.... 
Sur un modele SimFree, est-ce que le tiroir pour insérer une carte SIM subsiste? 
Sinon, comment faire en Europe avec des opérateurs qui n'ont pas encore discuté avec Apple de l'usage de cette SIM universelle intégrée à l'iPhone?


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2016)

Oui oui le tiroir subsiste à ma connaissance. Par le passé les modèles CDMA de l'iPhone 4 n'en avaient pas mais je crois me souvenir que c'était déjà unifié sur le 4S. À confirmer.

Je pense que "simFree" s'entend comme "désimlocké". Il n'y a pas de blocage opérateur sur ces modèles. 

Je crois que seul l'iPad utilise l'Apple Sim pour le moment. Et il dispose conjointement d'un tiroir sim au cas où ton opérateur ne supporterait pas la puce intégrée.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2016)

merci pour ces precisions


----------



## Ivan29 (8 Mai 2016)

Maspalio a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vais bientôt allez au Etats Unis et après un rapide calcul prenant en compte les taxes etc… j’ai vu que l’achat d’un iPhone SE au USA était très avantageux. Je comptais donc m’en acheter un mais j’ai une question concernant la prise en charge des réseaux.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je me rends également aux US cet été, par contre je ne suis pas du tout arrivé aux mêmes conclusions que vous concernant le prix du SE.  En gros, pour moi, cela revient au même une fois les sales tax ajoutées...et puis honnêtement, peut importe l'économie (qui ne doit pas être énorme au total), c'est quand même un peu risqué.  Le sav est à voir aussi dans les détails même si je sais qu'Apple pratique le universal guarantee.


----------

